# New bottle shelf



## neo565 (Jan 20, 2013)

Started to put bottles on another shelf.


----------



## neo565 (Jan 20, 2013)

more


----------



## neo565 (Jan 20, 2013)

more


----------



## neo565 (Jan 20, 2013)

more


----------



## deenodean (Jan 20, 2013)

[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------

